# Bored



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm I was supposed to go to a bbq tonight but it was cancelled hubby went to bed now Iam sooooo bored I think Ill go think up some names for my fish lol What the heck Iam going to go have some beer. lol Wish we had chat lol.
Shattered if you read this check your pm. Pat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hmm I was supposed to go to a bbq tonight but it was cancelled hubby went to bed now Iam sooooo bored I think Ill go think up some names for my fish lol What the heck Iam going to go have some beer. lol Wish we had chat lol.
> Shattered if you read this check your pm. Pat


Me too, first I was supposed to be at Tabatha's. Then my husband sprung some military ho haa we were going to, then one of the guys he worked with had a heart attack! Needless to say he was at the hospitial for most of the day and fell into bed awhile ago when he got home.

PS
I'm tired of the cool weather, I'd like summer right now please!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Me to I was going to go to the cottage this weekend but its supposed to rain all weekend so now the blackflies will be murder but I cant complain about them because they pollen the blueberries. Oh well maybe when the summer finally gets here some of you guys can come up here to the country and we can make a day of it or weekend if you have tents. I only have 1 spare room and theres fish in there lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe crud.. if we didnt just have our dang tent stolen... We had to cancle camping this year cause we need to save up some cash. 

I worked all day.. It was long and dramatic as usual. LOL Sorry its was a bit of poo for you guys too.


----------

